# Installing Subs



## Ryanc17 (Apr 21, 2017)

I want to install subs on my 2017 Cruze. But I'm not sure how to do so. I already have the subs and amp that I had in my last car. Would it be the same as a 2016 or 2015? Not sure if there's a different process for it being a 2017. HELP


----------



## Ryanc17 (Apr 21, 2017)

4 Door Sedan LS. Not a hatchback


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

From the sound of it you are planning on using the stock head unit. If that is the case, you will need a LOC (line output converter) most of the gen 1 folks, myself included, use the PAC Audio AA-GM44 LOC because its plug and play. No wires need to be cut. If you can confirm that your head unit uses the same 44 pin connector with the same pin out then that would be the simplest solution.


----------



## Ryanc17 (Apr 21, 2017)

Nightmistx22 said:


> From the sound of it you are planning on using the stock head unit. If that is the case, you will need a LOC (line output converter) most of the gen 1 folks, myself included, use the PAC Audio AA-GM44 LOC because its plug and play. No wires need to be cut. If you can confirm that your head unit uses the same 44 pin connector with the same pin out then that would be the simplest solution.




That's the problem though.. I can't find my stereo anywhere so I'm not sure what my head unit uses


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Ryanc17 said:


> That's the problem though.. I can't find my stereo anywhere so I'm not sure what my head unit uses





Nightmistx22 said:


> From the sound of it you are planning on using the stock head unit. If that is the case, you will need a LOC (line output converter) most of the gen 1 folks, myself included, use the PAC Audio AA-GM44 LOC because its plug and play. No wires need to be cut. If you can confirm that your head unit uses the same 44 pin connector with the same pin out then that would be the simplest solution.


The radio in the 2017 Cruze does not have the same plug on the back. It has two smaller (about 20 pin) plugs instead of the one large 44 pin plug. Someone will need to do research on the best LOC to use on the Gen 2 Cruze without having to cut wires.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

http://Installer.com


----------

